# What would you do?



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I just thought this would be a cute game. 
You write down something crazy or not normal and the next person replies what he or she would 
do or say or thought if saw it.  Make sure you follow the BYH rules. 
This is how you play:


1st person: 
 What would you do/say/think If you saw a person ride around on a pig in a parade? 

2nd person: 
I'd tell him to get off. 
What would you do/say/think  if you found a goat in your pool? 


See how it works? 
Let's play!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

What would you do/say/think if you saw a goat in your pool?


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd be worried I was at the wrong house, LOL... no pool here. 

What would you do/say/think if you saw a talking donkey?


----------

